# Dont do it!



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

This looks like a horse? Did you use it to make the horse?


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Larry; My father purchased a rockwell blade runner with an angle cutter attachment. I totally agree with your review. It is a wall mounted scrollsaw. What they don't tell you, if you mount it on the wall, you are limited to the length of wood you can cut, unless you cut a hole in the wall. The cutting blade is very sloppy. I don't have any positive reasons to purchase this tool.
-Don


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

But WAIT!!! There's more.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If you call in the next 10 minutes we will double your order, just pay handling charges!


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

But WAIT! There is EVEN MORE!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

you mean it won't make me an awesome woodworker if I just hang it up in the shop?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

When this thing first came out I seen the commercials and was quite surious. Upon further examining the tool online, where it was a still photo I could look at closer, I quickly realized that it would do the same thing my scroll saw done, MINUS any support for the blade on the top end of it. This concerned me from the beginning. 
Then I seen one of the thrity minute infomercials for it late one night. I become weary of a product when it is presented in one of these thirty minutes segment that make it look like everyone needs this because they're too ignorant to cut a simply 2×4. That is exaclty what the infomercial done. As an example, one segment showed a guy trying to cut a 2×4. It said it is impossible to cut one without kickback, while showing a [email protected]$$ cutting a 2×4 with a circular saw in one hand, and nothing in the other. I mean, not even holding the board. Yes, I guess you will get a lot of kickback if you're ignorant enough to think a 2×4 is just going to stay put for you on it's own.
Last week, I finally got to see one of these things in person at Lowes. It was as I thought. My general impression of it is that it was a piece of crap that I wouldn't give fifty cents for at a yard sale.

On a side note. For a while now I have been interested in the dual saw. It's these saws that are popping up everywhere that claim to be so great because of their counter-rotating twin blades. While I am intrigued by the concept, I am also concerned after seeing an infomercial last night. At least a fourth of the program was dedicated to the fact that it makes plunge cuts that is "impossible with any other saw". Uh, no. I've made plunge cuts with my circular saw for years. If you know the proper technique, you can even make plunge cuts with a jig saw. I can see where the dual saw may benefit from less kickback, but it bothers me that they spent so much advertising time on a selling point that is flat out wrong.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

If Dean Johnson from Hometime endorses it, it has to to be good. Right? Why, he probably feels that the Bladerunner is sooooo good that he did the infomercial for free. Yeah! Right!

After watching several review videos, the Rockwell infomercial, and some videos that might be on a DVD you get with the Bladerunner, I simply do not see how you could maintain any type of accuracy. The material vibrates way to much as cuts are being made.

There is no way I would rely on a tool like this to do any type of qualty work. It might be okay for a job site but not much more.


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Never considered buying one but it looked pretty dicey to me.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Wow, what a piece of garbage! Do they think we're idiots?


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for the insight. I was thinking about it for a while. My shop is very small and when I cut rough template for routing with my jig saw I find it ackward at time. I also looked at mounting my jig saw upside down under some sort of table. I saw home jigs like that somewhere but that is essentially what bladerunner is.

I guess i'll have to wait for a bigger shop and a table saw! and meanwhile get one of those bosch barrel jig saw.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

For what that thing cost you could have a nice little 10" bandsaw that would be infinitely more useful.
Or, a real top quality jig saw or a good circular saw.
If the noise and mess is such a problem, use a hand saw.


----------

